# Big Pitch Guide now defunct



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

The Big Pitch Guide is now Defunct and although not an RV we have a 9 metre Concorde
So was wondering if any one has a copy they no longer use they could sell/give


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*Big pitch guide*

Thanks for info. Only have the one copy,sorry. I sent off £10 to join a club. Heard nothing in rely. That figures. Regards Rex


----------



## Soldat (Mar 25, 2013)

I would't have minded buying a copy as well!

Please speak up if anyone is interested in selling theirs.

N.B. Of course riverboat2001 is first in the queue!

Cheers


----------

